# Some pics from today....



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

Not great pics but I was just trying to show the sheer magnatude of wrigglers here... It's unbelievable!!! These are red tiger motta fry... I can't even imagine what the cloud of fry is going to look like when they start free swimming....BTW the hole in the pot shown is it about actual size so... just to give you an idea....


















Escondito female with fry...









Bifas male... I had to mess around with this pic a bit because the flash had his color completely wiped out...









One of our pasiones... I think a female...









A marbled con baby...









Panamensis....









Male macualpintes...









Male red devil in his spot...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow, they're all so beautiful! and omg! are you goona have room for all them??


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2005)

that's awesome! very beautiful fish!


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

awsome shot of the wrigglers  good luck raising them


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Thats a lot of fry!


----------



## ALFA WOLF (May 24, 2005)

Howd ya get that much fry their buddy.


----------



## JandaSeve (Jan 18, 2005)

I dunno.... Ask the fish... here's a couple pics of them free swimming... A lot of them were hiding behind the pot...


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

fishfreaks said:


> wow, they're all so beautiful! and omg! are you goona have room for all them??



this is the person with a room FULL of tanks....over 40 if i remember right?


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

You certainly have some beautiful fish. And that is some cloud of free swimmers you have going on there. Best of luck, Mom and Dad sure look proud. :grin:


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yes lydia, you are right


----------

